# Assembled Rig or Branded one???



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 6, 2010)

heyy guys share your views and experience..
what would u suggest - buy an assembled PC or sum branded PC offered by companies like DELL, LENOVO, HP, HCL... etc...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

my vote to assembled


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2010)

Assembled anyday and everyday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2010)

Assembled. Although first-time buyers usually prefer branded ones.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

heyy guys, buy an assembled PC


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 7, 2010)

dats kewl evry1 sayin assembled... bt guys how to generate trust in parents mind for assembled PC??

do u guys have ne prob in warrantly??? after sale service for any product??
or compatibility issue as evry components wud b of diff brand?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 7, 2010)

assembled only!


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bt guys how to generate trust in parents mind for assembled PC??


Play the geek card !


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> dats kewl evry1 sayin assembled... bt guys how to generate trust in parents mind for assembled PC??
> 
> do u guys have ne prob in warrantly??? after sale service for any product??
> or compatibility issue as evry components wud b of diff brand?


First thing. Even companies assemble their components form different brands.

Why the hell will there be compatibility issues? Secondly, branded PCs are overpriced and have sub-par components.


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2010)

Getting assembled is always cheaper and more customizable for the end-user. Regarding trust for non-IT aware people -- they have to be convinced showing them the price - performance ratio. The buyer has to convince his parents that he will take the onus of warranty and maintenance of the system. For the amount spent on a branded system the buyer can a) Get a much better system for the same amount, or b) Save a decent amount of expenditure.

Even if it is a non-gaming rig (read email/web/MS-Office) the assembled part cohort will be far more ideal and optimized for the job. Plus forums like TDF are always here, where experts can advice (forum/email/phone) and keep the rig well oiled and running. It is just a myth which the branded computer lobby has created that assembled is inferior and/or more headache(s) in terms of procurement and after sales service.

Go for assembled, even if it means a few small arguments with elders...! They will understand end-of-the-day.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 7, 2010)

guyz done... i jst showed him dis post.. and all of u were suggesting Assembled only...
finally he agreed... yayy...


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

Assembled anytime - glad to know that you have  convinced them about it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

Assembled anytime. You cant even open up the cabinet of a branded pc to clean it since it will break the warranty seal.


----------



## Joker (Nov 10, 2010)

assembled always


----------

